# Nissan Leaf BMS (LBC) wiring diagram



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

This is from the 2012 FSM, EVB-23, not sure what year you need. There is also a pdf file that someone drew up, i'll try to post it also.


----------



## GeorgeC (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks - yes, that's the page I'm looking for, but I still don't understand why it's not in the 2013 or 2015 EVB sections which I have.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

/sat
Nissan has such excellent FSM with no errors, great details and everything easy to find
/end sat

Just from looking at FSMs over the years, i think honda and toyota recruit the top string engineers every year, and nissan gets the scrubs


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You're not going to find a top notch engineer anywhere that has the career goal of writing FSMs.


----------



## MarkDoronin (8 mo ago)

GeorgeC said:


> Thanks - yes, that's the page I'm looking for, but I still don't understand why it's not in the 2013 or 2015 EVB sections which I have.


maybe it's arrogant of me, I'm sorry,
but could you share your recordings too?
I just collect all the schemes.


----------



## GeorgeC (Aug 4, 2020)

MarkDoronin said:


> maybe it's arrogant of me, I'm sorry,
> but could you share your recordings too?
> I just collect all the schemes.


What recordings? - I was just looking for a specific page of the Leaf EVB, which I now have.


----------

